# Drywall Guns



## cdimke5006 (Jan 26, 2016)

I've been using Dewalts screw guns for years. I occasionally buy a new one very now and then so I'm usually up to date on the new ones and I've tried different brands such as makita Milwaukee hilti and senco and maybe a couple more. 

What is everyone's favorite? I prefer my Dewalt. But when I tried a makita I fell in love. Let me know. Looking to purchase a new one soon.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## cdimke5006 (Jan 26, 2016)

And I forgot to mention I use all corded guns I haven't had much experience with cordless drywall screw guns 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

I love my hilti sd 5000 cordless but I'd like to try the new dewalt and Bosch


----------



## siamak (Jan 24, 2016)

keke said:


> I love my hilti sd 5000 cordless but I'd like to try the new dewalt and Bosch


what makes dewalt and Bosch better than makita in your (or everyones) opinion?


----------



## siamak (Jan 24, 2016)

im looking forward for buy new gun I was reading different reviews on internet for the last 1 week about guns and I am so confused!
Makita XSF03Z works great imo​


----------



## dieselman350 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hilti Hilti Hilti


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

siamak said:


> what makes dewalt and Bosch better than makita in your (or everyones) opinion?


I haven't used the New Dewalt or Bosh but Bosh is lighter than Makita and have more battery sizes options


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

keke said:


> I love my hilti sd 5000 cordless but I'd like to try the new dewalt and Bosch



I second this its a great screw gun, diferent screwing action than makita you use your shoulder more 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

cdimke5006 said:


> I've been using Dewalts screw guns for years. I occasionally buy a new one very now and then so I'm usually up to date on the new ones and I've tried different brands such as makita Milwaukee hilti and senco and maybe a couple more.
> 
> What is everyone's favorite? I prefer my Dewalt. But when I tried a makita I fell in love. Let me know. Looking to purchase a new one soon.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


As I posted before. I am kind of liking the Dewalt DW272 with an upgraded DW274 "silent" clutch.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

I just bought the Makita DFS452Z because all my other tools are makita (batteries batteries) .. but i noticed two different codes and was wondering are they the same ? 

Makita XSF03Z & Makita DFS452Z !!! or is it US & Canada Codes !


----------



## lynnster74 (Feb 11, 2016)

All the guys on our crew ran DeWalt's. 272 model. some years ago they made a 278 I believe that had a silent clutch and spun at 4200 rpm's. Amazing gun but only for wood studs. It would spin the screws in light gauge metal. Gotta say it still goes personal choice but you will not be disappointed with the Dewalt.


----------



## pips (May 15, 2015)

I like my cordless dewalt so far, it will screw off a entire 200 board house on one battery, well we nail perimeter and screw off fields, so we don't 100% use only screwing  

DEWALT DCF620B 20-volt MAX XR Li-Ion Brushless $127 + 2x battery bundle $127 that with the collated screw attachment $85 then I get about 15,000 screws for $200 online.

Well thats what I paid for mine minus another battery and the jobsite charging station.

I wont even grab the corded ones from the work truck ever again lol


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

This is what we run and work great


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I see that you have lost your rubber ends Aaron. Glue them back on with eurthane, they will never come off again. :thumbsup:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Haha i did superglue them and it came off again just how fast i move i think lol.....my employee suggested leave it off and i got use to it


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The super glue is too brittle, but the eurathane remains flexible. They use it to glue in car windscreens. The guns are certainly better with the franga on.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I love franga i live there


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The other one, not Frankston😉lol.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Haha i know


----------



## Knockdown king (Mar 6, 2016)

Dewalt all the was dw272 with the silent clutch upgrade hands down best screwgun ever durable and reliable


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Put all the light weight toys away and go big with the Black & Decker 2038 2500 RPM gun. Albeit a little slow, it'll either drive a 3 1/2" (89 mm) screw into wood or snap it off.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Wtf is that why is there a cord 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Aussiecontractor said:


> why is there a cord
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Because it is not a toy. If all you do is put screws in drywall a cordless is okay. When you start framing heavy gauge, or doing doors you need torque. Over my lifetime this B&D was the most powerful gun. I can't tell you how many times when drilling a hole I'd get frustrated with cordless and get a corded drill. Do you mix mud with a cordless?


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

So you use that for framing as well as sheeting ? And lol I mix mud by hand and a stick 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Aussiecontractor said:


> So you use that for framing as well as sheeting ? And lol I mix mud by hand and a stick
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Yes, and more?


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Ahh I see nah I only use mine for drywall ply and CFC
For framing we use this 
https://www.hilti.com.au/cordless-systems/cordless-drills-and-impact-drivers,-wrenches/r4926 We use for screwing furring chan, studs, tourqing up dynabolts and it Drills into 10mm steel I beams with 500serries screws like butter do you guys use them or anything similar?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

MrWillys said:


> Put all the light weight toys away and go big with the Black & Decker 2038 2500 RPM gun. Albeit a little slow, it'll either drive a 3 1/2" (89 mm) screw into wood or snap it off.


 I have a dewalt 276 that is similar. Maybe a little more powerful 2500 rpm gun. Good for some stuff. I am going to put a silent clutch mechanism in it sometime soon.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Aussiecontractor said:


> Ahh I see nah I only use mine for drywall ply and CFC
> For framing we use this
> https://www.hilti.com.au/cordless-systems/cordless-drills-and-impact-drivers,-wrenches/r4926 We use for screwing furring chan, studs, tourqing up dynabolts and it Drills into 10mm steel I beams with 500serries screws like butter do you guys use them or anything similar?
> 
> ...


 Yes, for here and there but if I'm doing production work I'm plugging in. The 2500 RPM is perfect for 54 Mil thickness studs for both self drilling framing screws and drywall screws. The little cordless has the clutch banging all day and is slower.








This is my set I bought back in 2008. They both still work. When mixing mud I have a Milwaukee 1/2" chuck drill that will spin up a bucket really fast. Cordless have their place when framing light gauge. When it comes to heavy gauge or wood I plug in if I'll be there most of the day.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

endo_alley said:


> I have a dewalt 276 that is similar. Maybe a little more powerful 2500 rpm gun. Good for some stuff. I am going to put a silent clutch mechanism in it sometime soon.


Very similar but I think the 276 was the next generation.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

What do you class a heavy gauge? 1.15bmt is heavy duty here, we use when we are doing shopping centre stud walls and bulkheads 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Aussiecontractor said:


> What do you class a heavy gauge? 1.15bmt is heavy duty here, we use when we are doing shopping centre stud walls and bulkheads
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This is hard to translate because we measure so different. Here we use 25 and 20 gauge as light. 14, 16 and 18 gauge is considered heavy and structural. The real difference is a self tapping screw or what we call a pointer or the heavy requires self drilling which has a drilling point.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Yer ok , I get you- lightweight here is .55 bmt then it goes .75 bmt then 1.15 bmt I'm sure I'm missing one more but 1.15 bmt we would use drill point screws to screw drywall to it.The lighter gauge we use needlepoint drywall screws I always use drill point fastness when framing studs and furring regardless of thickness ,Phillips heads flat tops where sheet is lined and hex heads in places not seen or lined I'll try get a pic of diff thickness for you 

1.15 bmt (base metal thickness )is 1.15mm thick which equates to 0.0453 inch thickness 
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

